# Shun Yanagiba Sharpening



## JBroida (Jan 22, 2013)

Just did this one today... thought you guys might enjoy pics


----------



## wsfarrell (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice. Could you tell us the stones used?


----------



## JBroida (Jan 22, 2013)

Big wheel, gesshin 600, gesshin 1200 prototype, gesshin synthetic aoto prototype, gesshin 4k, gesshin 5k, and gesshin 6k


----------



## dmccurtis (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice. I've never seen one with a properly ground ura, they've always had a small but obtuse bevel cut into the back.

Looking forward to hearing about that synthetic aoto you're testing.


----------



## compaddict (Jan 22, 2013)

Some lucky guy owns that knife!


----------



## JBroida (Jan 22, 2013)

i'm just waiting on the "synthetic aoto" to get here... i feel like all of my projects are running slow as of late 

sorry guys


----------



## jmforge (Jan 23, 2013)

Jon, how big is your big wheel?


----------



## Patatas Bravas (Jan 23, 2013)

I am thinking that the big wheel is like this one http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51ZkCQgOAiL._SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------



## TB_London (Jan 23, 2013)

Liking the faux kasumi finish. 
Just wondering from your progression whether 4k, 5k, 6k was just because you had them, or other benefits e.g. Speed, consistency etc?


----------



## JBroida (Jan 23, 2013)

The stones were all used for different things... some on the backside some on the front


----------



## Dusty (Jan 23, 2013)

I own the same knife. I've owned it for about six years, and I learnt to sharpen about three years ago, needless to say it has been an epic rehabilitation process over the last six months (I'll pull it out every now and again and give it an hour) and it is still a WIP. 

I find the steel quite wear resistant, did you find that Jon?


----------



## Benuser (Jan 23, 2013)

Could someone explain the text I found on Dave's site:

*Note - Shun, Global, MAC, Henckels
Twin Cermax/Miyabi, & Tojiro Zen
single bevel knives may not be able
to be sharpened. We can not tell
one way or the other unless the
knife is in our possession to
examine. This is due to these knives
not being shaped/constructed to
correct Japanese knife form or
possibly the need for additional
work to be performed which may
or may not be able to be done.


----------



## compaddict (Jan 30, 2013)

The knife turned out very nice.. I might have to do a prime rib dinner this weekend instead of lamb shanks!
Many thanks!
Vince


----------



## JBroida (Jan 30, 2013)

Dusty said:


> I own the same knife. I've owned it for about six years, and I learnt to sharpen about three years ago, needless to say it has been an epic rehabilitation process over the last six months (I'll pull it out every now and again and give it an hour) and it is still a WIP.
> 
> I find the steel quite wear resistant, did you find that Jon?



yeah... shun is always a PITA to sharpen


----------



## JBroida (Jan 30, 2013)

glad you're happy with it


----------



## Lefty (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice to see a Shun getting the fixes it needed. I bet it's a great knife now!


----------



## Miles (Mar 12, 2013)

They're tough. Very tough. I learned how to sharpen single bevel when I "fixed" a Shun yanagi I picked up. Took a lot of time, energy, and not a small bit of frustration to grind away enough metal until that bevel was gone from the ura. Had I known Shun put a double bevel edge on a single bevel knife, I never would have bought it. My DMT plates were purchased largely because of that knife. It's an amazing knife now, though I don't use that one particularly often.


----------



## Meals (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow that's awesome!


----------

